# gulf coast?



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

who on here has a boat and fishes the gulf coast in the Alabama and Pensacola area.not looking for charter people but the weekend warriors like my self.the reason i am asking is we have the gps numbers for some wrecks and AR reefs that we would like to fish.most are out at the 8 to 15 mile mark.we just don't want to go out that far without a buddy till we have a very good set of sea legs.not worried about the boat breaking down.just would feel better knowing someone was close if something went wrong to show or help us out of what ever.not looking for you to make a special trip. but for us to tag along when ever you are going out and we are down.it's just like a first date.really ready for it but just nervous about doing it alone.as most know we have only be doing this gulf fishing (in my own boat)for two years now.maybe have 125 to 150 hours of weekend warrior experience.mostly in the bays and 3 to 4 miles off the beach.

not looking to hook the boats together or having to fish the same spot. but have someone that i know is within a reasonable area of me if i need to know or whatever.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You can post your request in this section of the forum: Need A Crew? Need A Ride?

Good luck!


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

not looking for a crew or someone to ride with me.tried that when we first got the boat.most of the people that came out with us knew less or very little more than us.they where just looking more for a free ride/fishing trip..looking for someone that fishes the wrecks and reefs and that we can become boat buddy's with.we are not looking for someones privet honey hole or to crowed them on the wrecks and/or reefs.just someone that we could tag along with when they are going out and about.that way we can learn the how,where,when and some tricks to getting there and how to find them.i know that we have gps numbers but that they are not in the exact point.some are 100 yards that way or 50 yards that way.some are the start of wk/reef or the end or just the area where it was dumped.
just looking to make a friend and learn from them and have a safe time fishing..


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

First off, what are the electronics on your boat, and how high would you say is the very tip-top of your VHF antenna from the surface of the water?

Also, how about the footage of your boat; and do you have all the necessary safety equipment that the US Coast Guard requires dictated by the length of your vessel?

Lastly, here are some really great reads from the US Coast Guard that will really help with as you say your "sea legs," and help with gaining sea confidence.

USCG Boat Crew Seamanship Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/16000-16999/CIM_16114_5C.pdf

USCG Rescue and Survival Systems Manual
http://www.uscg.mil/directives/cim/10000-10999/CIM_10470_10F.pdf


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

what are the electronics on your boat?

798 humming bird with di/Si with GPSS. 2 years old.also have a new compass(ball that sits on the dash).and a hand GPSS locater(spot).

how high would you say is the very tip-top of your VHF antenna from the surface of the water?

the antenna is a seven footer and it is maybe 3 to 4 foot from the bottom of it to the water.(it bolts to the side w/a/c walk way. the vhf i replaced when i bought the boat.

how about the footage of your boat

21 foot walk around cuddy with 200 hp.

do you have all the necessary safety equipment that the US Coast Guard requires dictated by the length of your vessel?

i have everything up to date and in full working order.over kill on safety equment..co2 life boat with top for four people.flares(10 for gun and 6 hand held),first aid kit,water purifier,life vest and a spot(gps locater,)vhf radio, cell phone.


when i bought the boat i replaced all live well pumps(2), bilge pumps and auto on and off pump level systems(also hooked it up where i could turn them on my self from the helm)(2),fish locker pumps(2).

as you all get to know me you will find out i am ocd (friends and family say) about safety,maintenance and other stuff.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> You can post your request in this section of the forum: Need A Crew? Need A Ride?
> 
> Good luck!


I think he's looking to buddy boat with someone.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I think he's looking to buddy boat with someone.


bingo.thats what i would like to do..


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are fishing 8-15 miles out, you most likely be in eye sight of several boats during the weekends. Buddy boating first couple times would be the ticket though.

Within that distance from the pass, your VHF should suffice for emergency communications and in earshot of Tow Boat or Sea Tow if needed. (oh, make sure you get a tow package from either prior to heading out.)

I have a 22 WA with a 225 HP and began short distance trips, now fish 30+ miles out regularly.

Pick your days (1-2's) to begin with and you will soon find yourself looking at 3's and greater plus another 15 miles out to be no problem.

Good luck and be safe!

Jimmy


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

well anyone change their minds we will be down for the memorial day weekend and the whole week of July 4....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

just so I understand, you want to follow someone around to their GPS numbers (buddy boat) they are in their boat and you are in your boat.... and see what they are doing to catch their fish. You observe, mark the gps numbers, then return on your own after you catch on, right?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Realtor said:


> just so I understand, you want to follow someone around to their GPS numbers (buddy boat) they are in their boat and you are in your boat.... and see what they are doing to catch their fish. You observe, mark the gps numbers, then return on your own after you catch on, right?


 I think he just wants the security of knowing that someone is there to help in case of an emergency or vise versa... He said he had his own numbers so theoretically, someone could follow him to his #'s and return without him, or just stay a few miles away from eachother, so paranoid people dont think hes trying to Poach their #'s... lol 

If you need to buddy boat, PM me and if its nice out, id be glad to buddy with you out of P-cola. I could always use a few new #'s :thumbsup: haha


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

Realtor said:


> just so I understand, you want to follow someone around to their GPS numbers (buddy boat) they are in their boat and you are in your boat.... and see what they are doing to catch their fish. You observe, mark the GPSS numbers, then return on your own after you catch on, right?


no..... looking for some one that fishes the public reefs or near them.to tag along with.not looking for anyone spots. just like hunting..you and a friend go together but not to the same spot but are close to each other for any need reasons...on the how to find them i guess we are looking for some one to show us how they find them.if some one did take us to their honey hole to teach us they will never see us there again without them asking us to come with them...i am not that way.i am new at this and just looking for someone to show us the thing we need to know.like a big brother.

we have made some friend that we do the bay fishing with and we have fun.they have showed us things and we have learned alot on or own.but most of them don't have boats over 19 foot and say they don't go out that far or want to.they have their reason.we what to learn to go out...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

marcuswon said:


> no..... looking for some one that fishes the public reefs or near them.to tag along with.not looking for anyone spots. just like hunting..you and a friend go together but not to the same spot but are close to each other for any need reasons...on the how to find them i guess we are looking for some one to show us how they find them.if some one did take us to their honey hole to teach us they will never see us there again without them asking us to come with them...i am not that way.i am new at this and just looking for someone to show us the thing we need to know.like a big brother.
> 
> we have made some friend that we do the bay fishing with and we have fun.they have showed us things and we have learned alot on or own.but most of them don't have boats over 19 foot and say they don't go out that far or want to.they have their reason.we what to learn to go out...


cool, I understand now.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

guam_Bombay said:


> I think he just wants the security of knowing that someone is there to help in case of an emergency or vise versa... He said he had his own numbers so theoretically, someone could follow him to his #'s and return without him, or just stay a few miles away from eachother, so paranoid people dont think hes trying to Poach their #'s... lol
> 
> If you need to buddy boat, PM me and if its nice out, id be glad to buddy with you out of P-cola. I could always use a few new #'s :thumbsup: haha


sure thing.i don't care who knows where we fish.its the ocean. is a public place.but for the ones that think they have or own a private spot don't want to mess with their spot any way.don't need the problems.its to big of a place to fight with a fool.


for people thinking i am trying to Poach their #'s.keep yours i dont need a paranoid buddy like that... all of the ones i have comes from the one on here and the state and county web page.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

just like me and one of my bay Buddy's was talking about.is if we get out there and lets say we really don't know much about the waves.a buddy boat could say hey the waves are starting to change.for our/your size boat might need to go back in before they get any higher.cause all we knew that the wave charts said waves should be whatever and that would be safe for us. but things can change and we don't really know what to look for that could be bad.just like the weather.we can watch the new the night before and day of. but that means nothing.someone with the experience thats out there with us could tell or warn us of thing that we would need to react to that is happing in real time. and maybe a few fishing tips....


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

marcuswon,

Have you downloaded those two USCG Manuals I suggested?? If you lack the experience to be offshore, you should read through them and you'll have the knowledge that if you get in a pickle; you can hopefully get out of it. Instead, of becoming a potential victim due to having no seamanship skills at all.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

For instance you don't want to broach in a following sea, or get beam to sea in a good size swell; which if you don't know what to look for while running a boat, there is no way for someone to radio to you that your boats in danger of this occurring.

Now, when it comes to sea state; what may be navigable for one person may be too much for another; so I would not put your safety in someone else's hands out in the gulf.

When you are wanting to get out in the gulf, ask in the genral discussion section if anybody will be out the day(s) you plan to go, what their VHF Radio call sign is, and the channel(s) they will be monitoring other than VHF 16.

Also, if the forecast holds for this next upcoming weekend; I will be fishing more than likely that Sat. and Sun. out of Destin; if you are able to get out that weekend.

I have a general range of about 10nm for my VHF radio, so as long as your within 5-10nm; I should easily pick up your transmission when you hail using "high power" at those distances. If you also aren't sure how that is, I would read up on how a VHF radio uses "line of sight" to transmit, so you can figure out what your theoretical cone is for your VHF antenna which is based on how high the tip of your antenna is perpendicular from the water's surface.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

i have not read them all the way.but i will. i want be able to be down till memorial weekend and July 4(my week vacation).but i will keep in tuch for any other time i might get to come down..wished i lived there.
my antenna is about 12 foot from the water line of the boat..when i get my half top it will be about 20 foot off water line.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

You don't have to read them 100% at first, shit; I didn't even read them 100%, but as you look through them though, you will learn quite a bit about what could end up keeping you afloat or being able to trailer the boat, and not turn into a USCG SAR Case was my point about asking if you had downloaded them.


----------

